# Funny Home Theater Cartoon before National Treasure 2



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

saw National Treasure: Book of Secrets yesterday and they played a short animated film before the feature. it starred Goofy and he was setting up a home theater system. very funny. hilarious actually. i think everyone on this forum would enjoy it. maybe it'll make it onto the National Treasure DVD and people can see it there, if not in the theater.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

My 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea Disney DVD has a Donald Duck Cartoon that played before 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea when it was released to Movie Theaters in 1954 on the DVD, So I guess the DVD Release of National Treasure Book of Secrets, will have the Goofy Home Theater Cartoon on it.


----------

